# copyright/intellectual property rights: Using quotes from other people on merchandise



## shopgirl (7 Dec 2009)

I struggled with the title for this thread.  I would like to use quotes from various people (Oscar Wilde etc) on a product I sell, is there anything to stop me from doing this? Thanks.


----------



## mathepac (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*

Yes - copyright / intellectual property rights, which may be vested in the author, the publishers, the author's family, childrens' trust-fund or estate, etc.


----------



## shopgirl (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*

So does that mean that the companies who sell tee shirts with, say, Oscar Wilde quotes pay for that? How does that work and who regulates it?


----------



## mathepac (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*

In general the IP / copyright owner's written permission is required as an absolute minimum, fees  or use-licences may be levied. I can't answer for works by specific authors or artists.


----------



## shopgirl (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*

Thanks for that.


----------



## j26 (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*

Well Wilde, is dead a long time - there's a fair chance copyright has expired on his works.


----------



## Marion (7 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*

Hi Shopgirl

You might find this link useful from the copyright association of Ireland.

 [broken link removed]

Marion


----------



## shopgirl (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*

Hi Marion

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DB74 (9 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*



j26 said:


> Well Wilde, is dead a long time - there's a fair chance copyright has expired on his works.


 
I'm no expert but I'm not sure that the copyright expiration is correct

Isn't the James Joyce copyright issue a major issue as his descendants are notorious for refusing permission for almost anything to do with his works.

Also there was an issue with the production of Waiting For Godot where the Beckett estate pulled the plug on the staging of the play in a public toilet

[broken link removed]


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*

you need to be 70 years dead for copyright on your work to expire. Yeats is 70 years dead this year so quote away


----------



## j26 (10 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*



DB74 said:


> I'm no expert but I'm not sure that the copyright expiration is correct
> 
> Isn't the James Joyce copyright issue a major issue as his descendants are notorious for refusing permission for almost anything to do with his works.
> 
> ...



I do know that Ulysses is up on Project Gutenberg (was looking for a couple of e-books 2 days ago), so it's copyright expired in the US at least.  Wilde is there too.


----------



## galleryman (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Using quotes from other people on merchandise*

then i guess we should recognise that......the only thing worse than having your work copyrighted is not having your work copyrighted.


----------

